# Iconic Seiko's



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a 6138-0040 bullhead and recently got a 6138-0012 ufo ,im currently stalking a few 6138-0030 (blue version)speedtimer has to be next on my list.

to me these are some of the iconic seiko watches .but what do you regard as this brands icon's.

others i really like 6138-7000,6139-6013, and i havent even started on divers.

so what is youre favorite .

jason.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

agreed on all the watches you've listed, but for me seiko is all about the divers!

all the monsters must make the list surely, and the 6309 and tuna can for sure.

off the divers, i'm a big bellmatic fan. particularly the huge cushion cased 4006-6021.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd have to say the 6309 and 6306 divers, love them to bits


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Got to be the 6105's or 6309's for me with out a doubt, I mean how can anybody not like these


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Got to be the 6105's or 6309's for me with out a doubt


Mmmmmmm 6105, regret selling that one  Oh well one day


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Same here got to be the 6105's or 6309's for me with out a doubt.

This is my latest one just put a new dial & Yobokie's Saphire with AR coating on the inside.










The 6105 which i should have kept,after going to trouble of having it relumed










Love this 6138.










Cheers Mal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

For me the 6105, 6309 150m vintage divers tick all the boxes. But to the list you could also add the shrouded 300, 600 & 1000m divers (both vintage & modern), the Marinemaster & it's 6159 powered ancestor (which sell for megabucks when they rarely come up for sale). For more modern divers maybe the SKX007 should be on the list as well - I know that Seiko have made gazillions of the things but they're good looking, superb value for money & have great build quality/reliability as well.

I'm not a chronograph sort of chap at all but what about the 15 jewel quartz jobbies from the 80's - can't remember model/calibre numbers but they were worn by Vulcan bomber crews (amongst others).

What about the kinetics as well - quartz accuracy with automatic style operation - seen as groundbreaking at the time I believe.

I've had loads of different Seiko's but I'll always have a 6309 cushion diver in my collection - I have two at the moment (both modified) & I can't see me getting rid of either of them. So as far as I'm concerned the 6309 cushion cased diver is my iconic Seiko


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Got to be the 6105's or 6309's for me with out a doubt
> ...


yes i always liked the look of that watch but i dont know if it was the watch or the photo.

6309's getting alot of praise right now.i have to add this one i bought off the forum recently too.










jason.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Personally i love just about any seiko , probably would have to say the older chrono's for me 6138 series..But if you are just talking about "Iconic" Seiko's dont forget the 1st Analogue watch with depth sensor..Here's a picture of my SLDOO5..Massive watch! Ultra bright lume...and although i have heard a lot about problems with these mine has been ok so far.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

IMO, Seiko are just _the_ great 'Everyman' watch company. Good form, good function and good price. I've had lots of them over the years and loved them all.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

squareleg said:


> IMO, Seiko are just _the_ great 'Everyman' watch company. Good form, good function and good price. I've had lots of them over the years and loved them all.


i agree when i was young the ones with a pepsi bezel really seemed exotic then and teachers and doctors always seemed to wear them so id have to go with anything with a blue and red bezel on .

jason.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Of the chronographs these do it for me










6138-3002










6138-8039

And for divers, well there is only one imho










6105-8110

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mal52 said:


> Same here got to be the 6105's or 6309's for me with out a doubt.
> 
> This is my latest one just put a new dial & Yobokie's Saphire with AR coating on the inside.
> 
> ...


that speedtimer looks ace!


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

at the risk of turning this into a grail thread, the watch i want most is an october 1975 bullhead speedtimer. because that's when i was born.

i love em i do!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> at the risk of turning this into a grail thread, the watch i want most is an october 1975 bullhead speedtimer. because that's when i was born.
> 
> i love em i do!


yeah right.......1975? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

bunchie32 said:


> at the risk of turning this into a grail thread, the watch i want most is an october 1975 bullhead speedtimer. because that's when i was born.
> 
> i love em i do!


yeah by having a cartoon avatar isnt fooling noone dude if you was born in 75 im mohammed ali.

im the same i wanted my bullhead from my birth year but i missed out on 4 months .

jason 1972 clearly a good honest year.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot about this one, all the way from 1973


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

6139-7100 White Helmet. Got this recently and I love it so far. From 1975, my birth year...  ...










... actually, I think I was doing 'O' Levels!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

squareleg said:


> 6139-7100 White Helmet. Got this recently and I love it so far. From 1975, my birth year...  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i definately agree its one of the nicest looking 6139's and one ive often pulled the trigger on but missed out .its often amazed me how certain types of watch become so collectable and these are one for sure. very nice example.

jason.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

For me it's got to be a Diver. And my favourite is this one...










SBBN007 Prospex 300mtr diver. AKA the 'Tunacan'. I've also seen it with a black bezel as per the picture below (all pictures shamelessly stolen from the internet):










I don't know if the black bezel is a factory fitted option or an aftermarket conversion. I'm not sure if I prefer it or not....

Rob


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the old seiko 5's

I love all the sides to it (which my pic does not show!) its like somebody has carved bits off it 










So cheap too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seikos......Ahhh I love them, I think they have iconic models from alleras and all styles, from the vintage divers ( 6309 ) to the modern ones ( Marinemaster ) and vintage chronos ( 6138 ) to modern Flightmasters....

Etc Etc..

Heres a few of my favorites:

6105










Bullead 6138










0634 LCD ( worlds first digital chronograph I believe )


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd go along with the 6105 as being iconic, and the 6138 bullhead (mine's Aug '74) - here with it's cousin










but at the moment I'm getting into these 6139-6002 chronos. Got this beauty from Stuart recently










and was so impressed I managed to get a gold dial version










On top of these I'd like to nominate the vintage 600m tuna with the 6159 movement, and 7006-8030 diver (I've been ooking for a yellow dialled version forever!!)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

My Seiko collection is very limited, and not very iconic:

Couple of these (one of which I keep forgetting to send to a fellow forumer for a look-see :blush: ):










and one of these:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Toshi said:


> but at the moment I'm getting into these 6139-6002 chronos. Got this beauty from Stuart recently


I've never had a Seiko  but if I was to get one, that would be the one


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil - that is awsome mate - Please can you remind me of the model...



Toshi said:


> I'd go along with the 6105 as being iconic, and the 6138 bullhead (mine's Aug '74) - here with it's cousin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich that i not helping me at all!!!!

I was going to say the 6139 600x Chrono and the Brown 6138 Bullhead... :sadwalk:

I'm looking for a Seiko (whatever) from *Feb 1972 * so if anyone ever come across one please drop me a PM 

Cheers Stu

PS - great thread Jase


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Phil - that is awsome mate - Please can you remind me of the model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks stu .at the moment im obsessed with seiko's im researching ,wearing and constantly finding new ones i want to buy ,not only are they readily available and infinatly collectable but are just too good value for money not to have at least one in youre locker.

brown bullhead jan 72 is my grail or one of them at least.

jason.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > at the risk of turning this into a grail thread, the watch i want most is an october 1975 bullhead speedtimer. because that's when i was born.
> ...


how VERY dare you. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> thanks stu .at the moment im obsessed with seiko's im researching ,wearing and constantly finding new ones i want to buy ,not only are they readily available and infinatly collectable but are just too good value for money not to have at least one in youre locker.
> 
> brown bullhead jan 72 is my grail or one of them at least.
> 
> jason.


TBH Jase the main reason I let that 6139 go to Rich was because it is from 1977 (or 78 I can't remember) and not 72. I was pretty close to getting a mint gold dialed 6139 6002 dating from Feb 1972 6-months or so ago but the price went a bit too rich for me (about Â£180 in the end). I think everyone should have a birth-year watch and for me its either going to be a 6139 or 6138 or an Omega of some description but I would like it to be a Seiko 

Jan 72 eh? - you old git!  :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

bunchie32 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > bunchie32 said:
> ...


youre very welcome young man..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> Phil - that is awsome mate - Please can you remind me of the model...


Hi Stu no probs it's 7006-8030, have to agree it's a great example but sadly for some reason I sold it a couple of years back :hammer:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Hi Stu no probs it's 7006-8030, have to agree it's a great example but sadly for some reason I sold it a couple of years back :hammer:


Thanks Phil. 'Another' on the wanted list :cry2:

There is one here 380066488915 but not as nice as yours.

Was trying to use *Jayhawks date calender *but the link I had doesn't work now - anyone else know where it has gone?

Cheers S


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > bunchie32 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stu no probs it's 7006-8030, have to agree it's a great example but sadly for some reason I sold it a couple of years back :hammer:
> ...


I have the same problem, Jayhawks database is the mecca for identifying Seikos to lust after. A bit of digging around has unearthed this http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/watch1/

but I haven't found the date calculator yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Date Calculator found here http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/tools/seiko.html

I'll start a new posting so that the new addresses will be more easily picked up by forum members.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice-one Lee - Cheers Stu.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Stu no probs it's 7006-8030, have to agree it's a great example but sadly for some reason I sold it a couple of years back :hammer:
> ...


Just had a look at that one, it's not bad but it does have an incorrect bezel insert fitted


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

catflem said:


> Date Calculator found here http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/tools/seiko.html
> 
> I'll start a new posting so that the new addresses will be more easily picked up by forum members.


Well done, Lee! It was driving me mad that that link had disappeared. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Of the chronographs these do it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any one of these for me, if you want to see them me for a Â£5er just drop me a PM


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

how much should i be paying for an ok 6309 then ?

help please im new to these watches ive looked on ebay and they go for allsorts of money.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> how much should i be paying for an ok 6309 then ?
> 
> jason.


You should be able to pick a good one up for around Â£120-140


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

There are so many! But the 6309/6306 have to be at the top .. as does their Tuna Can (Darth & others) ..


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

jbw said:


> Personally i love just about any seiko , probably would have to say the older chrono's for me 6138 series..But if you are just talking about "Iconic" Seiko's dont forget the 1st Analogue watch with depth sensor..Here's a picture of my SLDOO5..Massive watch! Ultra bright lume...and although i have heard a lot about problems with these mine has been ok so far.


LOVE THIS  :lol:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> i have a 6138-0040 bullhead and recently got a 6138-0012 ufo ,im currently stalking a few 6138-0030 (blue version)speedtimer has to be next on my list.
> 
> to me these are some of the iconic seiko watches .but what do you regard as this brands icon's.
> 
> ...


Hi

Picked up a Tokyo Olympics 1964 Seiko cal 5717 Chrono at the boot sale for 8 quid, needed a mainspring which i have done, dial etc all mint. Now it is getting wrist time, i have been after one for years.

Rob


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a 6138-0040 bullhead and recently got a 6138-0012 ufo ,im currently stalking a few 6138-0030 (blue version)speedtimer has to be next on my list.
> ...


Love to see a pic of this


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

I love my 6105-8119 with Saphire/AR-xtal..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

6105 has to be the best one for me and i flipped it :cry2: looking for another


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

djacks42 said:


> I love my 6105-8119 with Saphire/AR-xtal..


i agree that looks superb -ive come right round to divers now .

jason.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

RHB said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Will try and upload one when i get a few minutes spare.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> i have a 6138-0040 bullhead and recently got a 6138-0012 ufo ,im currently stalking a few 6138-0030 (blue version)speedtimer has to be next on my list.
> 
> to me these are some of the iconic seiko watches .but what do you regard as this brands icon's.
> 
> ...


I will have to agree with you on the 6138-004* as being an icon.

If anyone out there has one for sale and wants it to go to a good home please let me know.

IMHO Seiko have made a number of icons over the years, the Bellmatic range, in particular the 4006-6031 cushion case is beautiful.

Those coffin shaped links were an inspired design decision.

Then there is the "5 Sports Speedtimer" 6139-7060 particularly when it is on it's original bracelet.

For simplicity and sheer beauty of form the 7006-8040 has to be included in this list.

Of the "modern" era I think the Premier Kinetic Perpetual the 7048-OAAO will probably hold it's place in this list.

The "Monsters" SKX779/781 are an obvious inclusion.

I am no expert, however I know what I like and these I would rate as icons amongst a list that should contain many more models.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

johnboy24 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a 6138-0040 bullhead and recently got a 6138-0012 ufo ,im currently stalking a few 6138-0030 (blue version)speedtimer has to be next on my list.
> ...


fair point ,but thats the problem with seiko's the more you delve into their back cataloque the more you discover .

oh and join the que on the bullheads ive been asking for a brown one for ages now and nothing as yet.

jason.


----------

